# 1099 MISC question



## Sorien (Oct 15, 2017)

I've been driving for UE part time since i was laid off in September. I made about $5400, so I won't be getting a 1099k but the 1099 MISC only shows the promotional income of ~$1400. 

What do I do about the rest of the income?


----------



## Sorien (Oct 15, 2017)

Well I did my taxes today anyway, and the return was accepted by the IRS. If I need to do an adjustment later, I will.


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

Hopefully you said you made $5400 and then wrote off your mileage which I'm sure was close to 10,093.05 miles.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Dude you screwed up.... if you didn't add the fees Uber takes and the mileage deductions!


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Why the rush to file when just yesterday you were asking how to report income? Maybe you found the answer elsewhere?There is a place on Schedule C to list income not reported to you on a 1099. You haven't indicated what tax preparation software you used, but I know TurboTax instructions cover that issue, and maybe yours did too. 

Did you include with your return the Schedule SE to determine if you owe contributions to Social Security and Medicare on your self employment income? Depending on what you paid in FICA witholding from your regular job, and the exemptions you claimed, you may be okay on that issue.

The fact that your return was accepted simply means that the electronic filing worked, and your return will need to be processed and approved before a refund is issued.

Disclosure: I'm not a tax professional.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Why the rush to file when just yesterday you were asking how to report income? Maybe you found the answer elsewhere?There is a place on Schedule C to list income not reported to you on a 1099. You haven't indicated what tax preparation software you used, but I know TurboTax instructions cover that issue, and maybe yours did too.
> 
> Did you include with your return the Schedule SE to determine if you owe contributions to Social Security and Medicare on your self employment income? Depending on what you paid in FICA witholding from your regular job, and the exemptions you claimed, you may be okay on that issue.
> 
> ...


They have up to two years to catch you.... lol


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Nick781 said:


> They have up to two years to catch you.... lol


Actually it's three years for an audit, and if they find something fishy, they can go as far back as they feel is necessary. Not reporting income would probably qualify.


----------



## Nick781 (Dec 7, 2014)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Actually it's three years for an audit, and if they find something fishy, they can go as far back as they feel is necessary. Not reporting income would probably qualify.


I've heard of drivers being caught abusing the miles, thats why I always report accurately and just hope for the best


----------



## Mars Troll Number 4 (Oct 30, 2015)

Nick781 said:


> I've heard of drivers being caught abusing the miles, thats why I always report accurately and just hope for the best


No you're probobly hearing about some poor sucker in Orlando who was honest on his miles and the IRS hammered...

"There's no way this guy drove 30,000 miles to make $15,000"....


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mears Troll Number 4 said:


> "There's no way this guy drove 30,000 miles to make $15,000"....


Myself, Older Chauffer and UberTaxPro were recently replying to a driver claiming 22,000 miles with only $625 revenue.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

well I do Uber Eats and I calculated by adding all the miles driven from pick up to drop off logged on my pay statements, and for the 4 months I worked it came out to about 3000 miles, but then I didn't keep track of all the dead miles driving to the pick up spot which I wish Uber would track for us, but I'm estimating about 2000 miles ( we drive a lot of miles just to get to the restaurant, thats also 100% business related, I'm not driving to a restaurant for my own good), so my total is about 5000 miles. And by the way my odometer reflects this, I put on well over 5000 miles on car since I started delivering, of course its a little over 5000, about 7000, but I figure the 2000 over the 5000 was for personal use.


----------



## Older Chauffeur (Oct 16, 2014)

Joesmith2012 said:


> well I do Uber Eats and I calculated by adding all the miles driven from pick up to drop off logged on my pay statements, and for the 4 months I worked it came out to about 3000 miles, but then I didn't keep track of all the dead miles driving to the pick up spot which I wish Uber would track for us, but I'm estimating about 2000 miles ( we drive a lot of miles just to get to the restaurant, thats also 100% business related, I'm not driving to a restaurant for my own good), so my total is about 5000 miles. And by the way my odometer reflects this, I put on well over 5000 miles on car since I started delivering, of course its a little over 5000, about 7000, but I figure the 2000 over the 5000 was for personal use.


Guesstimating may work for putting together the numbers for your tax return, but if you're ever audited, they're going to want to see a contemporaneous mileage log showing dates, miles and purpose of the business driving.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

Older Chauffeur said:


> Guesstimating may work for putting together the numbers for your tax return, but if you're ever audited, they're going to want to see a contemporaneous mileage log showing dates, miles and purpose of the business driving.


I agree with what you are saying and you are right probably should be logging better or using that stride app, but I really don't think I'm too far off guessing the amount of dead miles I have driven for work, really just wish the app would do a better job tracking all the miles


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

The problem with the app tracking miles is sometimes you go offline to deadhead out of an area you don't want to pick up in. Hopefully there are people that are so far off that they keep the IRS busy and will leave the rest of us alone. You can damn near double your uber reported miles if the restaurants are all centrally located and you always go back to that area. Plus the trip from your home to that area and then again back home.


----------



## Joesmith2012 (Oct 7, 2017)

pcpackrat said:


> The problem with the app tracking miles is sometimes you go offline to deadhead out of an area you don't want to pick up in. Hopefully there are people that are so far off that they keep the IRS busy and will leave the rest of us alone. You can damn near double your uber reported miles if the restaurants are all centrally located and you always go back to that area. Plus the trip from your home to that area and then again back home.


and I'm not adding the dead head miles when a job takes me way out of town and I have to drive almost 10 mins back into town to stage and wait for next job, I'm counting miles in app plus miles driving to pickup. So I don't think it's unreasonable to had 2000miles to the 3000 in app tracked miles


----------



## pcpackrat (Aug 1, 2017)

No, track all the miles. Don't give the irs a penny they don't deserve. Even miles driving around waiting for a ping are considered business miles.


----------



## AuxCordBoston (Dec 3, 2016)

Sorien said:


> I've been driving for UE part time since i was laid off in September. I made about $5400, so I won't be getting a 1099k but the 1099 MISC only shows the promotional income of ~$1400.
> 
> What do I do about the rest of the income?


Take the automatic 6 month tax extension and worry about it then.


----------

